# Trophy Bushbuck



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey guys , I'm looking to hunt a really exceptional Bushbuck ram trophy , seen a few average buck over the past few trips but I'm after a real monster. Can anyone point me in the right direction ?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Limpopo Province.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Give Harry Nel a call at www.africanarrowsafaris.com, I don't think you will be dissapointed.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Yip Engee is right. You can easily get a 16"er here. At the previous years trophy measuring day of the Letaba Busveldt Hunting assosiation, one of our members brought a set of Bushbuck horns that measured 21". It did not count because it wasn't hunted, it was instead killed by two Boerboels 
There is also a lot of Bushbuck in the Eastern Cape


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I agree with Engee and Bushkey, last August I saw a big Bushbuck near Tzaneen, but was not able to walk and stalk him.
Imho, first Limpopo Province second Eastern Cape.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

The Eastern Cape is prime habitat!!! We have huge bushbuck in the forest across the road of our house! You also run into them on government property often which also shows that there is A LOT!!

I must however say that the biggest bushbuck that I have ever seen was on the banks of the crocodile river in Mpumulanga. He was pitch black and looked almost like a njala at 1st glance!


----------

